# Gunk in horses ears



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Horses can get yeast infection in their ears the same as dogs and cats.

One of my four horses is really prone to yeast infections in his left ear. He lets me clean him and put the medicine in BUT I had the vet look at him the first time to make the correct diagnosis and give me the correct medicine.

*Please have the vet out*

That stuff itches. If you've noticed your horse rubbing it's head, that's why --- that black stuff itches him. Whenever my horse starts rubbing his head against the wall, I know that black stuff needs cleaned out and medicine put in there.

That may be something the horse has to live with because that's who he is. It doesn't matter what season we're in, nor does it matter that my horse doesn't eat grain products.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you sure it isn't just ear dirt? Indie get's dirty ears so easily (I guess because they're so darn big and catch everything in the wind, HA), and the dirt makes her ears itchy so she likes to lower her head so I can gently clean the ears out. "Gunk" could be describing lots of things, the stuff I'm talking about is kind of like moist dirt, black in color and easy to scrape out. It could just mean you need to clean out the ears more often, I do it as needed but generally a quick do over every week or so keeps Indie ear-itchy free


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have noticed him shaking his head a little bit but not much. He does like to rub his head on me but I think that's just coz he likes a good scratch coz he's always does it. If it gets any worse I will get the vet out of if I don't notice an improvement. ... When I say it's gunky I mean its thick and gewwy and black. I got what I could out of there with my finger is there any other way I could clean it out ? Or what can I use ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm, if it's thick and gooey then it probably isn't the ear dirt I'm talking about. My dog get's that black stuff when he has ear infections, so I'm tempted to lean more with what the first poster suggested. 
Wouldn't hurt to put your horse on some natural immune booster foods if possible, helps the body fight off such things.


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Il leave it a few days to se if it sorts its self out if it doesn't I will then get the vet out. Yes il se if I can get hold if some of that. thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

